# 2006 X-Trail cigarette lighter NOT working



## Patrail (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi to all members,
I had my car over ten years and one day the cigarette lighter have no power (No 12 V dc confirmed with a voltmeter). Check the left side fuse box under the dash 17 -15A and 18-10A all good. All other functions inside the car work okay.
Thanks for every one input some idea where is the problems.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Probably a wire to it has disconnected in the back. If memory serves you pop off the speaker cover, and pull your instrument dash forward to release it. I think there are then a couple of screws that hold the driver's side glove compartment to remove it. Pull that up and you will see the connector for the lighter. I am assuming you are not talking about an actual cigarette lighter that you might plug into that power source to smoke. If so your lighter might need replacing.
You can find details on how everything is assembled here
https://ownersmanuals2.com/nissan/x-trail-2006-repair-manual-exterior-interior-section-ei-38627


----------



## Patrail (Oct 2, 2009)

Thank you for your promptly reply my question. I am not a smoker, I use that outlet to power my GPS.
I have the manual and look at the electrical schematic that the Accessory relay supply the power to that lighter outlet but i don't know where is location of the Accessory relay. I think my last resort is to pull off the instrument dash panel to see any loose connection.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Its super easy to take apart. Don't worry about disassembling, it's much easier than it appears to be.


----------



## Patrail (Oct 2, 2009)

It appeared that taking the dash console cover is not that hard.The power was appeared at the connector plug when ignition key turn on and confirmed with my voltmeter. The problem I found out that the cigarette power outlet of the ground lug was open circuit to the body of the socket, .I then solder a sold wire from the ground lug to the body of the power socket. Now I can power up my GPS from this outlet.
Thanks Quadraria10 for your help.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Glad you were able to fix it.


----------



## Patrail (Oct 2, 2009)

I am lucky that I am an electronics Tech. able to diagnose the problem and have experience with soldering wire. For other car owner have to buy the light socket from the dealer, even then still have a hard time to remove the socket from the panel.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Something like that going bad is pretty rare. For anyone else it might be easiest to just get a used one from a wrecked X trail, or another Nissan model, as that is one part that will be standard in most.


----------

